# Ich bin 11 Jahre und möchte etwas mit LEDs nachbauen und brauche eure Einschätzung, b



## sebas0004 (29 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bei der Videoplattform Youtube ein Video gesehen, wo ein Mann ein Video drin hat wo einen halben selbstgebaute RGB Ball vorkommt.
Er hat RGB Leds verbaut. Nun frage ich mich ob es sehr schwierig ist den nachzubauen.
Da ich erst 11 Jahre alt bin und erst seit einem Jahr, die Elektronik zu meinem Hobby gemacht habe. 
Er hat, glaube keine Platinen verwendet, einfach nur Leds zusammen gelötet. so das ne halbe Kugel entstanden ist.  Ich müsste leider in 3 Wochen fertig sein, weil ich den dann meinem Papa zum Geburtstag schenken will Ich habe so eine Stunde am Tag Zeit. 
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob ich hier einen Link rein stellen darf, oder ob der entfernt wird. Ich wäre euch super dankbar wenn ihr mir schnell antwortet. 
Das Video heißt ( Led World) 
hier der Link zum Video (  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuydrHY02LQ )
Findet ihr das auch so cool wie ich ?
Habt ihr Tipps für mich ?


bitte bitte antwortet mir
Vielen Dank
euer Sebastian


----------



## vollmi (29 Dezember 2015)

Hi

Freut mich dass du dir ein interessantes Hobby gesucht hast.
Zum Ball. Grundätzlich ist die Technik dahinter nicht sehr kompliziert, ich nehme an du hast dir schon etwas Wissen über Vorwiederstände und Strom für die LEDs angeeignet.

Das komplexe ist eher die Elektronischen Bauteile (Vorwiederstände, LEDs) ohne Print zusammenzulöten, das kann mitunter recht viel handwerkliches Geschick erfodern und ruhige Hände, sehr ruhige Hände.

Wenn du wirklich schon was in RGB blinken lassen willst (ich persönlich würde erstmal mit nur Leuchtenden LEDs, ggf mit Schaltern um Die Farbe umzuschalten beschäftigen) dann wäre vermutlich dieses Forum hilfreicher.
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/

mfG René


----------



## EXOR (29 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Sebastian

Eventuell wäre dies etwas für dich: http://littlebits.cc/ und dazu ein Beitrag im Radio http://www.srf.ch/wissen/digital/der-super-adventskranz-digital-style 

Das hat zwar offen gesagt nicht direkt etwas mit deinem Projekt zu tun, ist aber ein spannendes Produkt, gerade wenn Elektronik als Hobby betrieben wird.


----------



## mnuesser (29 Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen Sebastian,

ich habe mir das Video mal angeschaut, und in Anbetracht deiner Zeit die
du zur Verfügung hast, würde ich sagen, dass das nicht hinhauen wird.

1. Die Anleitungen die man zu einem RGB-Ball im Netz findet sind soweit alle in Englisch,
und ich vermute hoffentlich nicht falsch, wenn ich dir jetzt nur Grundkenntnisse unterstelle.

2. Ganz ohne Elektronikplatinen wird so ein Projekt nicht auskommen, ich vermute zwar wie
du auch, dass der diese RGB-LEDs nur zusammengelötet hat, diese aber über ein Bus-System
verfügen. Habe da vor kurzem selber was drüber gelesen. Ich denke du wirst da mit einem 
Arduino rechnen müssen, welcher die Ansteuerung der LEDs übernimmt.

3. Ich freue mich zu sehen, dass die Jugend von heute doch noch ab und zu Interesse an
solchen Dingen entwickelt, und vor allem der deutschen Sprache noch mächtig sind.

In deiner Begrenzten Zeit würde ich dir Vorschlagen, dir die Bausätze vom ELV-Katalog anzuschauen.
Wenn du alles von Grund auf entwickeln möchtest, wirst du sonst ganz einfach nicht passend fertig.

Sehr interessant finde ich persöhnlich dieses hier: http://www.elv.de/rgb-cube-komplettbausatz.html
Ist allerdings vielleicht etwas teuer mit 85€, dabei fehlen nämlich noch die LEDs und ein Netzteil.
Dieses wäre dann komplett. http://www.elv.de/5x5x5-rgb-cube-rgbc555-komplettbausatz-inkl-leds-und-netzteil.html

Aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand anderes hier im Forum noch eine günstigere Variante.

Wenn du doch schon ein wenig Englisch kannst, schau mal hier : http://www.instructables.com/
Da gibt es jede Menge Selbstbauprojekte.


----------



## holgermaik (29 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Sebastian.
Hier habe ich eine Bauanleitung für deinen Ball gefunden. Der Aufbau ist technisch nicht schwer, erfordert aber doch Übung.
Erzähl deinem Papa doch von deiner Idee und ihr baut ihn zusammen. Da es doch sehr viele LED sind kommen ja auch Kosten dazu.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDytPZwpNAo 

Die LED sind Multicolor RGB LED. Kosten ca. 1000 Stück 60US$.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## ostermann (4 Januar 2016)

Hallo Sebastian,

wenn du mehr zum Thema Elektronik lernen willst, würde ich dir eher das Forum auf Mikrocontroller.net empfehlen. Und ergänzend die Seiten von Thomas Schärer auf http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## ohm200x (9 Januar 2016)

Moin,



holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian.
> Hier habe ich eine Bauanleitung für deinen Ball gefunden. Der Aufbau ist technisch nicht schwer, erfordert aber doch Übung.
> Erzähl deinem Papa doch von deiner Idee und ihr baut ihn zusammen. Da es doch sehr viele LED sind kommen ja auch Kosten dazu.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDytPZwpNAo
> ...



Krasses Teil. Aber schon mal einer das Kleingedruckte gelesen?
Trafo 3.3V 30A(mpere). Das sind mal beinahe stolze 90 Watt ;-) Das ist was geboten in der Bude.

Gruß ohm200x


----------

